# Oldsmobile Cutlass Ragtop/Convertible



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Here is one great kit to build. Lots of detailed parts. It's Revell 1972 Olds Cutlass, but I built it as a 71 like the one I used to own. Wish I still had it today.*


----------



## LameDuck (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi Strang - this model is absolutely beautiful - amazing job! My father used to own a car exactly like this in the same color. I have been trying to find something like this online forever with no luck. I want to give this to my father as a gift. He's in his 80's now and would LOVE this! It would bring back so many memories. I realize I'm asking a big favour but would you ever consider selling this? Thanks LameDuck


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Stangfreak: nice build. good detail
Lameduck, buy the kit, paint it and gift it to your father. it'd mean more than just buying one.


----------

